
MIT scholars produce new method of harvesting correct answers from groups - Osiris30
http://news.mit.edu/2017/algorithm-better-wisdom-crowds-0125
======
38kkdiu
A link to the actual paper:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v541/n7638/full/nature2...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v541/n7638/full/nature21054.html)

This method has actually been discussed for some time now, and I'm surprised
the abstract wasn't written that way. I think it was referred to as the
"oracle method" in a prior publication, although it's been awhile. I tried
looking for it but realized all the keywords I would think of first bring up
many unrelated hits.

The previous paper I'm thinking of couched it in terms of identifying experts,
I think, under the premise that experts should both understand others'
predictions and have a more accurate prediction, and therefore should be
weightedly more heavily. But the upshot was the same: that surprisingly
correct answers were more likely to be accurate.

I might be remembering the details incorrectly, but my first thought when I
saw this was "oh, I wonder if this is a new paper by that same group."

